
UGANDA - children's HIV awareness stories need funding for animated version - DanBC
http://www.plusnews.org/report.aspx?ReportID=94229
======
DanBC
Uganda has an adult HIV rate of about 6.5% (US about 0.6%); the median age is
about 15 years old (US about 37 years); life expectancy about 53 (US about
78); literacy about 67% (but only 58% for women) (US about 99%).

It seems that Uganda could do with some KickStarter style innovation in
HIV/AIDS funding. People think of good projects; they create a page and ask
for funding; other people offer advice or ask questions; people either offer
funding (with conditions?) or they look at some other project.

The amount of money that this group needs to create animated versions of their
books is, probably, _tiny_.

